# New pic



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

A couple folks have asked how its going so I'm posting a new photo. This one is also a polaroid, but it gets the idea across. (the color is so out of true its not funny...the green is actually pretty nice and the catch walls are actually white against a dark cream colored wall) 

I tweaked the layout a bit, starting with flipping it over so the main straight is on the front and losing the esses leading into the 18s. Now there's a diagonal straight, then a 15 inch turn feeding into the wiggles. The wiggles themselves have gone from 6inch/9inch to 9inch/12inch, so you can get through them a little smoother and faster. Then we hit 2 carousels and then shoot right into the 18s and down the front chute. 

The track runs real nice with some serious fishtailing, both going into the diagonal straight, and when ya gun it coming out of the last turn (turn 4 if it was an oval) Its a really fun layout. Too bad space in my home is at a premium. But for the space I have, I don't think this is too shabby at all.

There'll be a lot less green once I add some aprons, and that big space in the turn 1-2 area is where I'm gonna build a pit area with a garage etc.

Trev


----------



## Dadvball (Feb 2, 2001)

Looks pretty good to me! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Talk about a wide sweeping turn.  Looks great! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Dang that looks fast!


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Looks nice! I like this one without the wiggle esses. Looks fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## Anti-Cop (Jan 25, 2005)

How big is the table you are using? Looks about the size I'd want to throw in the basement.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Anti-Cop said:


> How big is the table you are using? Looks about the size I'd want to throw in the basement.


Its 9 x 3.5. All I did was buy a 4x8 piece, then ripped 6 inches off the long side and added it to the ends. 

If I was doing it again I may have saved the hassle and just left it as 4x8. Originally I was going to make it an oval, and with 18 inch corners it only needed to be 3 feet wide plus room for aprons, so I figured I'd give myself a little extra length.

The plus side is, at 3.5 feet, you don't have to stretch too far for marshalling. A guy standing on the other side of the table can reach the front straight no prob.

I know I keep promising, and will keep promising, to post some pics of the table construction that I'd been taking as I went. Just didn't get them developed yet. The table's basically framed with 3x2s with folding table legs so I can take it down and lean it against the wall. The whole table also comes apart in two 4.5 sections in case I ever need to move, or just take it anywhere.

Trev


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Looks like a great start!
18" turns...?
I LIKE THEM!!!!!!
Scott


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

Great Layout, Like The Curves And Set Up>


----------

